# ]أول قصص الحب في الكتاب المقدس



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2009)

أول قصص الحب في الكتاب المقدس..

هي قصة حب يعقوب لراحيل

قصة حب يعقوب لراحيلترتفع إلى مصاف أعلى قصص الحب التي عرفها الإنسان على مر العصور والأجيال فوق هذهالأرض

فمن أجل حبه لها لم يشتغل من أجلها 7 سنوات فقط وكانت فى عينيه كأيامقليلة
بل اشتغل 14 سنة بعد إن خدعه خاله إذ استبدلها يوم الزفاف بليئةأختها....تك16:29-30


أنها قصة الحب الذى لا تغمره السيول الحب الذى يتحدىالصعاب
أنها قصة ومثال يحتذى به كل شاب وفتاة مقبلان على الزواج.

إنالحب هو حياتك هو المعنى والهدف هو القيمة والجدوى إذا فقدت الحب فقدت معنى الحياة




الذى يحب يكون مستعداًإن يتحمل من يحبه وإن يحتمل كل شىء من أجله
لقد أحتمليعقوب الكثير من أجل حبه لراحيل أحتمل أباها الذى غير أجرته 10 مرات
وأحتملسنوات طويلة يخدمه فيها قال عنها :-كنت فى النهار يأكلنى الحر وفى الليل الجليد





وطار نومى من عينى...تك40:31
كل هذا من أجل من يحبها من أجل راحيل
إنسبب أحتماله كل هذه الشدائد والمتاعب يلخصها الوحى الإلهى فى هذه العبارة

" وأحب يعقوب راحيل ...تك 18:29 "
الحب يستهين دائما بالعقبات التى تقابله من أجلالمحبوب
الحب هو أسمى هدف فى الحياة
الحب هو أتجاه دائم الى الأمام
الحب يقف وراء كل عمل عظيم
الحب هو سر سعادة الإنسان
الحب بستان أزهارهالوفاء والإخلاص
الحب يزرع فى القلب السلام الحب عطاء دون أنتظارللأخذ
الحبهو قمة لا يبلغها إلا المحبين
الحب منحة السماء وماء الحياة
الحب هو الصخرةالتى تتحطم عليها تجارب الحياة وعواصف الأيام
" فكلما نما حبك وزاد أشرقتجمالا........ القديس أغسطينوس "
الحب هو الحياة إذا فقدت الحب فقدت معنىالحياة
الحب للإنسان كالربيع للحياة
ليس فى الحب إلا الحب
الحب هوالسماء على الأرض
ليس هناك على وجه الأرض ما هو أقوى تأثيراً من الحب
اللهمحبة
الحب هو عطية الرب للبشرية لتحيا الصورة التى أرادها لها
الحب هواللغة الوحيدة التى لم تندثر ولم تتغير منذ فجر التاريخ......

وأخيراً وليس أخراً..يجب إن لاننسى حب الله خالقنا وجابلنا لنا نحن الخطاة...هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى أنه بذل أبنه الوحيد لكي لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية .​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع  شيق جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ا/ النهيسى *
*عجبنى جدا موضوعك *
*تامل رائع وعميق *
*بعد اذنك نقلتة باسمك وباسم منتدى الكنيسة *

*لو تتضايق من فضلك بلغنى *
*وسامسحة فورا*


----------



## youhnna (2 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع نهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع يستحق التقييم والتثبيت​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع استاذ نهيسى
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أغسطس 2009)

الحب للإنسان كالربيع للحياة

فعلا موضوع متميز واكثر من راااااااائع
ويستحق اجمل تقييم
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي


----------



## sola بنت الملك (17 أغسطس 2009)

بجد معلومة حلوة اوى مرسى جدا ربنا يعوض تعابك تقابل مرورى


----------



## monmooon (25 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداً 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا

لكل الأحباء الذين مروا على موضوعلى

الرب يباركهم جميعا

وشكرا للأخت دونا للتثبيت


يسوع معاكم جميعا​


----------



## vetaa (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بجد موضوع جميل*
*واسلوبة حلو جدا*

*ميرسى ليك*


----------



## raffy (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووووى بجد شكرااا ليك 
:99:​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

* كم أسعدنى وشرفنى مرورك الراااائع

شكرا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا رافى 

منوره الموضوع والمنتدى

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 سبتمبر 2009)

_*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال مرسية يا استاذنا عليه ​*_


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

* منتهى الشكر للمرور الغاااالى

العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## tena.barbie (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## العجايبي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جورج فايق (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ولكن ماذا تقول لابونا يعقوب بعد فقده لامنا راحيل وسمعت وعظه تقول انه عشان كان مرتبط بيها اوى ربنا سمح وخدها منه عشان يتوجه ليه هو بس


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جورج فايق قال:


> ولكن ماذا تقول لابونا يعقوب بعد فقده لامنا راحيل وسمعت وعظه تقول انه عشان كان مرتبط بيها اوى ربنا سمح وخدها منه عشان يتوجه ليه هو بس


شكرا للمرور الجميل والمعلومه الحلوه​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الحي منبع الهى اله محبه


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> الحي منبع الهى اله محبه


*منتهى شكرى لمرورك الجميل*


----------

